# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Flaka oder Spock???

## NorthSpots

moin jungs, 
hab mal ne frage und zwar habe ich letztens meinen ersten 180er spock (aerial jibe) auf flachwasser gestanden...juhu^^
nur jetz bin ich natrlich hei auf mehr freestyle moves. ich finde der spock sieht zwar leichter aus und ich habe ja jetzt auch schon die basis, nur habe ich gehrt, flaka soll einfacher sein. was sagt ihr? und wie zum teufel macht man einen flaka? chop, vorne ber die schulter gucken und gabel in den wind drcken??? wer cool wenn ihr mir helfen knntet.

----------


## NorthSpots

50 hits und keiner gibt mir tipps....
knnt ihr es selber nicht, oder ist es der ego der aus euch spricht...
help plsss freestyler !

----------


## Amerigo

Spock? Ist das nicht der mit den langen Ohren?

----------


## Finnenkratzer

> Spock? Ist das nicht der mit den langen Ohren?



flaka ist jedenfalls "Flachwasserkabbel"  :Wink: 

nee im Ernst: Alle Achtung vor den Freestylejungs! Ich guck denen immer sehr gerne zu und die Moves zu lernen ist echt belst schwer.

----------


## NorthSpots

ja es ist auch nicht leicht. allein fr ein spock 180 hab ich 3 monate gebraucht, aber ich habe gemerkt wo drauf man achten muss und dann ist er eigentlich garnicht mehr so schwer, solltest du auch mal veruschen "finnenkratzer"...schockt bel  :Wink: 

hm kann mir denn mal jmd sagen welcher move einfacher ist

----------


## Finnenkratzer

> ... solltest du auch mal veruschen "finnenkratzer"...schockt bel



Nene danke, manche Sachen sind in meinem alter nicht mehr drin. guck mal da steht "Senior Member"  :Big Smile: 
ICh lern noch ein paar Moves aber fr alles was so in die Luft geht, bin ich dann doch zu spt dran.

----------


## Felixenargentina

was muss man beachten?? ich b ihn jetzt schon bestimmt 4 wochen! und einmal hats geklappt. den rest immer im wasser gelandet!

----------


## NorthSpots

hab paar fragen
1. welchen move bst du jetz schon 4 wochen
2. wie setzt du bei diesem move an (wenn du flaka meinst)
3. juhuu ich hab ab freitag ferien und der wind ist gekommen !!

----------


## damike

Also wenn du schon die Vulcan stehst, dann solltest du auf den Spock hin arbeiten. Der Spock sieht zwar leicht aus, man braucht jedoch viel Geduld bis man ihm steht.

Beim Flaka ist das so eine Sache. Manche erlernen ihn innerhalb kurzer Zeit, andere nicht.

Das wichtigste beim Flaka  deine Einstellung. Ihn 2-3mal pro Session probieren wird nicht weiterhelfen...you have do go for it.

2. Viele neigen dazu, das Segel aktiv in den Wind bzw. nach Luv zu pushen. Die ersten 180 sind so kaum zu bewltigen. Viel mehr solltest du versuchen beim Absprung dein Segel mehr nach vorne zur Brettspitze zu fhren, in dem du deine Masthand streckst und den Segelarm beugst. 


Ablauf:

Peile den Rcken einer Welle in Lee an.

Falle ab und bringe das Segel nah zu dir (so nimmst du die Power aus dem Segel)

Kurz bevor du ber die Rckenwelle abspringst, kannst das Segel anfangen nach vorne seitlich zur Brettspitze zu fhren. Dabei streckst du deine Masthand und beugst deine Segelhand.
Versuch dabei deinen Krper ber deinem Brett zu halten. Je nher die Gabel beim Krper ist, desto leichter ist die Rotation. Den hinteren Fuss winkelst du an.

Versuch nicht aktiv dein Board 180 zu drehen. Es reicht den hinteren Fuss anzuziehen und das segel nach vorne zu legen, die rotation geht fast von alleine.

Der Kopf lenkt mit !!! Was mir geholfen hat, ist dass ich dort hinsehe wo die Brettspitze einstechen sollte.

hast du mal die ersten 180 geschafft, sind die restlichen 180 leicht... die Ausleitung ist die gleiche wie beim LUV 360.

berpowert verlangt der Flaka viel berwindung, trotzdem solltest du ein guten Speed haben beim Absprung.

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.

----------


## Chillsurfer

Wieso genau muss man denn das Segel kurz vor Absprung denn zur Nose neigen und nicht seitlich nach Luv, wie es in den meisten Videos in denen man Flakas zu sehen bekomm aussieht? Dass die hintere Hand im Laufe der Rotation immer mehr angewinkelt werden muss ist selbstverstndlich

Ich dachte nur immer das Segel muss "in den Wind" gelegt werden, damit das Segel von Back angestrmt wird und damit die Rotation in untersttzt...  aber ich liege wahrscheinlich falsch  :Wink:

----------


## damike

Ich hab frher auch gedacht das Segel nach Luv zu drcken, ab und zu bin ich dann auch eine gestanden, der Move fhlte sich aber erzwungen an.

Auf Continent7 bin ich dann auf einen Beitrag gestossen von wirklich guten Fahren. Von dort hab ich den Tipp mit dem Segel nach vorne schieben.

Seit dem stehe ich Flakas sicher, und fhlen sich auch nicht mehr erzwungen an.

Das ist meine Meinung, ich wrde an deiner Stelle auch noch andere Surfer an deinem Homespot fragen.
Manchmal brauchst du nur einen bestimmten Tipp um das Manver zu stehen (ging mir so mit dem Grubby).

Haltet mich am Laufenden, wrd mich freuen wenn einer von Euch Fortschritte macht.

Lg

----------


## Chillsurfer

Hi, hatte heute wieder etwas Gelegenheit ein bisschen rumzuprobieren
leider gelingt mir immer noch nicht der Absprung beim Flaka. Irgendwas muss bei der Einleitung bei mir schief laufen...
Mein Problem ist dass hufig wenn ich abfalle meist zu viel Speed verliere um dann noch einen ordentlich Sprung rauszubekommen. Falls es dann doch mal ausgereicht hat, hatte ich das Gefhl dass das Segel sich nicht von der Stelle bewegen will (also beim in Richtung Nose schieben) und das Board auf dem Wasser klebt und sich einfach nicht rauspoppen lsst 
Recht frustriend wenn man sieht wie leicht und elegant es bei denen aussieht, die ber den Flaka garnicht mehr nachdenken mssen

Es knnte sein dass ich nicht weit genug abgefallen bin, war mehr leichter Raumwind als Vorwind... wre das ein passender Grund?

Fr jeden Tip wre ich super dankbar!

Gre - Max

----------


## Kuki

Beine beim Absprung strecken  !!!! ist eine ganz andere Bewegung als beim chop hop ...
aber sonst triffts die Beschreibung von damike ganz gut !!  :Wink:  Sonst auch gut nachzulesen im Tricktionary+DVD dazu ... der move ist viel einfacher als man denkt !! und was auch enorm hilft lass dich mal von einem freund filmen hat bei mir extrem geholfen...
allerdings wrde ich nach airjibe eher spock spock 540 ( einhndig geht der viel leichter!!!!) und grubby versuchen wegen der gleichen absprungsrichtung und dann erst flaka  :Wink: 
hl. Kuki

----------

